# Cobia Jig Suggestions



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi this is one of my first post. I posted this in the general forum and someone sugessted I post it here too. I'm in North Carolina but I have visited Pensacola several times. I have always been involved with tying flies and tackle building. I have visited PFF many times, my friend in Pensacola had told me about it. I have tied many buck tails in my days and this year I tied a few cobia style jigs, we throw them up here too. I wanted to ask people here for any input, positive or negative, on this since Pensacola is the mecca of cobia fishing. I would just like to know what the guys of this forum would consider the ultimate cobia jig. Here is one that I have tied it is a 3 oz spro style head that is a mustad forged 8/0 hook.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cobia Jigs*

Upperrman Bucktail. C2


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

That fishhead jig will get the job done. It has good stability while jigging but not the best in aero dynamic flight. Your pier fisherman are more picky about jigs than the boaters. If a jig has bad flight characteristics( twirls or glides downwards) due to unbalanced ring eye placment or to much skirt material, than it will probably be rejected. I would also reject a jig if it was not stable in the water while jiging. In other words, if it twirled or looped while jiggin through the water, back in the box it goes. 

I like a big ben the best, but i see a trend towards the octopuss head. Both have about the same characteristics but the big ben can get messed up through the mold process easy and not work right. Whoever makes big bends and does not test them for stability, should not sell them IMHO.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I like snapper slapper lures pink and chartreuse


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree with neki that would definatly catch a cobia but a lot depends on how u are fishing and the size fish that u are targeting if u are targeting small meaning ilegal fish to say 30 lb fish and are throwing it on 20 lb braid it might be perfect yet if u are throwing off a pier with 30 lb mono or even 40 to 50 braid u need more weight on the head i would recomend a dingaling head and good luck finding that mold but with the colors u are on


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

these r sum of the jigs you will see that will be used....


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I have not had any luck with the snapper slapper nor the one that looks like an octopus. Spro, is the one I find works.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Frank Helton Ding-a-ling jig.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Gotta go with Lobsterman on this one!.......Frank Helton being my Father-in-Law and all!:notworthy:


----------

